# HDMI splitter added, now I have a green screen?



## krwilkins (Feb 5, 2007)

Tivo Roamio going to 60 inch Pioneer Kuro and 19 inch new Samsung via an hdmi splitter. The small Samsung works fine all the time, the Pioneer show a green screen and the audio cuts in and out. If I leave it for a while it will correct.

Any thoughts on whats causing the green screen and what to do about it?


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

Is it a powered splitter? How long are your HDMI runs? What is the AWG of the cables?

Chances are that you're not getting sufficient voltage to the Pioneer.


----------



## krwilkins (Feb 5, 2007)

9300170 said:


> Is it a powered splitter? How long are your HDMI runs? What is the AWG of the cables?
> 
> Chances are that you're not getting sufficient voltage to the Pioneer.


It is a powered splitter. The run is about 15 Meters. I don't know way "AWG of cables" means.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

krwilkins said:


> It is a powered splitter. The run is about 15 Meters. I don't know way "AWG of cables" means.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Is the Samsung a 720p type? Splitters typically output the lowest common denominator, in that case 720p, when both TVs are on at the same time. Your Kuro (one of the best around) may not like that setting and doesn't sync properly.


----------



## krwilkins (Feb 5, 2007)

A J Ricaud said:


> Is the Samsung a 720p type? Splitters typically output the lowest common denominator, in that case 720p, when both TVs are on at the same time. Your Kuro (one of the best around) may not like that setting and doesn't sync properly.


Samsung is 720p. We can only fit a 19 inch in the kitchen, I'm not sure if there are 19 inch TV's with resolution higher than 720P. Do you know if there is a way to test your theory?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I had this same problem with a powered spltter until I told the Tivo to ALWAYS set the output at 720p since one of my tvs couldnt handle 1080 i or p inputs


----------



## krwilkins (Feb 5, 2007)

spaldingclan said:


> I had this same problem with a powered spltter until I told the Tivo to ALWAYS set the output at 720p since one of my tvs couldnt handle 1080 i or p inputs


I thought the same thing and forced the Tivo into 720p, it didn't solve the green screen issue on the Kuro.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

krwilkins said:


> I thought the same thing and forced the Tivo into 720p, it didn't solve the green screen issue on the Kuro.


Try setting the Kuro and Tivo to 720p. If it works, therein lies the problem. BTW, are you having the problem when both TVs are on at the same time?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

15 meters seems like a very long distance for that run. It sounds like the signal strength is dropping too much. See what happens if you feed that TV directly with out the splitter. If it works OK then it proves it's a signal drop.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

yeah 15 meters is a loooong way to go...I'm only going about 10 feet


----------



## JZC (Jul 24, 2007)

You may want to look at the RedMere HDMI cables from monoprice.com. These cables are designed for longer runs. 15 meters (~50 feet) is probably too long for a standard cable.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Before running out to buy anything, move whatever it takes to get things closer together for a test with a shorter cable. My bet is you still have the issue.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

I am having a problem connecting any HDMI splitters to my Roamio Pro and a Series 3 HD Tivo. I have a 50 inch Sony Bravia TV and a Sceptre 32 inch monitor that are both right in front of me now. Both Tivos are connected to the Bravia with HDMI cables and both Tivos are connected to the Sceptre via RBG cables.

I use them mainly to watch two sports events at the same time. There would rarely (or never) be a time when both TV's would be showing the same output. I have the choice of having both Tivo outputs available on both TV's with the current connections. I am just trying to replace the RBG's to the Sceptre with HDMI splitters.

I have tried and returned a couple of splitters already because they did not work. I am using 3 foot cables from the Roamio and 6 foot cables from the Series 3. They were not powered splitters, but I am not trying to send the same output to both TVs at once.

I was just looking at another unpowered splitter on Amazon. It is cheap and basically a very short cable with an HDMI IN male port with a plug with 2 HDMI OUT female ports.

The guy at Amazon said I may have had problems with splitters because some devices detect and block splitting their outputs, but I don't think that is the case with Tivo.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

mpnret said:


> Before running out to buy anything, move whatever it takes to get things closer together for a test with a shorter cable. My bet is you still have the issue.


I agree, I bought higher AWG cables from Monoprice and it didn't help my splitter problems at all. Turns out it was a setting on my 55" LG that needed changing.


----------



## SASouth (Jun 5, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> I agree, I bought higher AWG cables from Monoprice and it didn't help my splitter problems at all. Turns out it was a setting on my 55" LG that needed changing.


What setting was that?


----------

